# 595/586 (saddle bag options)



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Just wondering what bag options 595/586 owners are using given the ISP. A clip on or velcro strap bag is an option (around the rails) but are you using the velcro strap around the post? Seems to me that s strap around the post might not look right. Post a pic if you have a good example of what to use.

Thanks...


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

i ve just got a Fizik clip in bag to go with the arione saddle, seems to work fine! obviously no good with any other make.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the same bag that I used on my fizik aliante saddle.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Louis Garneau has a really nice one that uses a small bungee cord arount the seat tube. An added benefit is that there is no velcro to snag your shorts.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i use a scicon on mine works well


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

slowdave said:


> i use a scicon on mine works well


+1 on his item. I have them on all of my road bikes.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

You did ask for a picture sorry


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I too had one of theose clip bags.

Ditched it and no saddle bag now. Try it if you can, it looks pretty good!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

what is a clip bag?


----------

